# Cannabis milk



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 15, 2006)

*Cannabis milk*​ Put milk and cannabis into a double boiler 
Cook on medium heat for half an hour, stirring often 
Strain cannabis from milk and discard 
Store milk in an air tight container in the fridge.​


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 15, 2006)

I got one on brewing beer with an oz of left overs (each oz is put in cheese cloth making it like a type of tea bag) for each litre of water you need to add for your beer mix. And just add them to the mix and follow what needs to be done on the mix can + adding the marijuana. And before you add the tea bags of weed, you wet them first before putting them in the water. I guess so the amount of water for beer does not go down much.... not sure why.

I picked up a Dublin Stout mix to try this out on, they said that you are to only drink one bottle (3/4 for women), because it gets you really High for hours. I will find the full directions out in the garage and post them.


peace


----------



## BaconSquishy (Oct 15, 2006)

for the milk whats the dosage for a high how many ml's of the milk, how much cannabis is required for making it and does it smell like it when cooking?


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 15, 2006)

Does it saist good in cerial? Would be a great way to start the day. lol.


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 17, 2006)

Widow Maker said:


> Does it saist good in cerial? Would be a great way to start the day. lol.


Thats how i start my breakfast on weekends.... its yummmyyyyyyyy....i never used it in flavored cereal tho


----------



## voodoo child (Mar 5, 2008)

in cereal (specially some psychedelic stuff like trix or froot loops) tastes great!


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

how much weed and how much milk, and can you use stems and leaves 'n shit, or just bud. damn, my intake of weed is gonna skyrocket with all the stuff I plan on cooking.


----------



## yellobes (Sep 24, 2008)

Whole milk should work better than skim, 1% and 2% right?


----------



## yellobes (Sep 24, 2008)

old thread is old


bump, bump bump bump it up!


----------



## yellobes (Sep 24, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 25, 2008)

yellobes said:


> Whole milk should work better than skim, 1% and 2% right?


THC is fat soluble so yes, the higher the fat content in the milk the better.


----------

